# How Long Must We Wait For A Good Star Wars Game



## bob wolf (Oct 1, 2014)

i mean how difficult is it.you have light sabers to chop limbs. thats gameplay right there. you have force powers so you can also make magic combat. you have force jump so none would complain if you made double jump power. force unleashed seemed to be going in the right direction. alright visuals. okay force powers. shitty sword chopping. force unleashed 2 improved the sword game play but alas it ended after like 6 levels. how hard could it be. people would buy these games and enjoy them just for the philosophical jedi cut scenes. just for character design of jedi robes. my favorite is still jedi academy which i have to return to several times a year because there is just nothing else. stupid world. no good startwars games. no good lord of th rings games. no good spider man games


----------



## Big Trees (Oct 3, 2014)

Wait for Battlefront man. That was the ultimate star wars game back in the day and the new one will be tits


----------



## BDOGKush (Oct 3, 2014)

Battlefront would be better if the fighters didn't seem so slow. They're never able to give you that sense of speed you should get as you dart around a destroyer in your X-Wing. I miss good space flight sims like TIE Fighter and Wing Commander.

I still play Jedi Academy and Outcast.


----------



## reasonevangelist (Oct 3, 2014)

Forever. Sorry, that's the truth. 

Games aren't made to please you, they're made to profit from the hype-marketing of a cash-cow based on familiar intellectual property. They know you'll buy it just by slapping "Star Wars!" on it; they'll get your box-purchase, and a year later you'll be wondering why they haven't fixed the bugs and exploits yet, but are still tweaking graphics and adding "content," which is really just busywork to give you a reason to keep logging in, as a marketing tactic to try to keep you subscribed for as many cycles as possible before you give up and do something else. 

That's why most games suck. 

I really liked SWTOR, at first... and even at second! But now i can't even bring myself to log in just to finish the class stories. Meh. (plus there's too many whiny brats and surly super-serious pvp-obsessed epeen freaks).


----------



## budman111 (Oct 11, 2015)

Anyone playing the Battlefront BETA? it is really boring, weak and lame.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Oct 11, 2015)

I would like them to do another KOTOR (Knights of the Old Republic) game like the ones on the original xbox. Those were two awesome games and I miss that style of dialogue play. Wouldn't mind them doing one set around the time of the Galactic Republic but I'd still rather play a KOTOR game due to the fact that you can fight the Sith.


----------

